# Need Screen Printing Service



## muledalton (Dec 10, 2007)

I am looking for a reliable screen printing service company that has been around for a while. I will be looking for pricing and t-shirt quality. Let me know if you would like some business.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Where are you ocated. We print for customers across the US and also some in Europe. Let me know what you are looking for exactly.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We are located in NC. Let me know if we can help. Retail/wholesale/contract print pricing available. Short run/long run.


----------



## Threadbird (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey,

Let me know if you would like our help. We've been doing high quality screen printing for nearly 20 years.

Steve


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

For 28 years we've printed all types of fabrics and colors. Adjacent to Chicago, feel free to give me a call.
877-234-8337(tees) or email [email protected].


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

We're located in the Northwest. We ship anywhere in the US, if you need an estimate please feel to contact us! (Contact info below in our signature).


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

We are available as well if you are still in need of a printer. Our link is in my signature.


----------

